# send medicine parcel to joburg



## sonata77 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi,
How can I send allopathic medicines( prescribed) from India to Johannesburg. Should courier be okay or should I send them by post?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

sonata77 said:


> Hi,
> How can I send allopathic medicines( prescribed) from India to Johannesburg. Should courier be okay or should I send them by post?


I ordered medication from the U.S.A. and had it sent to South Africa. It was non prescription in both countries. Was cheaper to order in the U.S.A. and ship to S.A. It arrived by post, but it was held up almost a month in customs while they checked out the medication, and made sure it was allowed in the country. 

So you can send it by post. But it might be delayed by customs.


----------



## sonata77 (Sep 30, 2013)

thanks 2fargone for the prompt reply.


----------

